# #bringbackourgirls



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I haven't seen this discussed in chat, but I've been following this story since it broke.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

"Bring back *our* girls..."

So, now the Nigerians are "ours"??? Just another political comment by O's wife for low informed voters.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mrs. O is only one of many well known people that have been making this cause more well known.

It was a small mention until some celebrity picked it up and started talking about it.

And while these are not "American" Girls, they are our girls in the sense of the man/woman kind.

So, let's leave the usual O bashing out of this, and focus on those unfortunate young ladies and their families.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry Angie - I just hate to see her turn everything political.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I LOVE this video- it shows the insanity and ridiculous of Hashtags 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57dzaMaouXA[/ame]

Here is the script- the video has the last line of a another person in his crew- and it is a swear word- 
the script- I didn't copy the last line with the swear word

They literally say Hashtag anytime you see the word Hashtag

*[#Hashtag With Jimmy Fallon & Justin Timberlake]*
​ *[Jimmy Fallon:]*
Hey, Justin what&#8217;s up?
*[Justin Timberlake:]* Source: LYBIO.net
Not much Jimmy, #chilling. What&#8217;s up with you?
*[Jimmy Fallon:]*
It&#8217;s been busy working, #riseandgrind #isitfridayyet.
*[Justin Timberlake:]*
Hey, check it out, I brought you some cookies. #homemade, #oatmealraisin, #showmethecookie.&#8221;
*[Jimmy Fallon:]*
Sweet. #don&#8217;tmindifidon&#8217;t. It&#8217;s very good. #gettinmycookieon, #iamtherealcookiemonster, #nmmmmm&#8230;
*[Justin Timberlake:]*
Delicious right? #I did it all for the cookie, #LOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL&#8230;
*[Jimmy Fallon:]*
#classic. By the way, did you catch last week&#8217;s episode of Duck Dynasty #quackquack.
*[Justin Timberlake:]* Source: LYBIO.net
Na, lately I must been watching Netflix #oragneisthenewblack.
*[Jimmy Fallon:]*
Nice. I&#8217;ve been watching lot of #barneythedinosaur, #purpleisthenewblack, #iloveyouyoulovemeweareahappyfamily, #iam38, #dinosaurs, #idon&#8217;tthinktheywillextinct, #meteor, #iceage,#speakingoficeageijustwatchediceageondemandtheotherday, #funny, #rayromano, #debradebra. Hey, by the way, Halloweens only like a month away.
*[Justin Timberlake:]*
I know.
*[Jimmy Fallon:]*
I mean, do you know where we are going to be at #lifedecisions, #sexyghost.
*[Justin Timberlake:]*
I think it goes in #ninjaturtles, #gottaberaphiel, #leonardosucks, #theturtlenottheitalianrenaissancepainter, #monalisa, #isshesimiling, #speakingofsmilingijustsawmydentist, #bling, #dentalcare, #cavityfree, #thatshowwedo, #wegohard, #wecan&#8217;tstop.
*[Jimmy Fallon:]*
#wewontstop
*[Justin Timberlake:]*
#werunthis
*[Jimmy Fallon:]*
#t---layersforlife
*[Justin Timberlake:]*
#isitworthitorletmeworkit
*[Jimmy Fallon:]* Source: LYBIO.net
#putmythingdownflipitandthenreverseit
*[Justin Timberlake:]*
# ([backwards: putmythingdownflipitandthenreverseit])
*[Quest:]*
Hey guys?
*[Jimmy Fallon:]*
Yeah, Quest.
*[Justin Timberlake:]*
Wat&#8217;s up


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know, but you're the one that brought her into it this time. We can discuss a topic without that focus. 

I've been hearing that per the instigator guy of this event, that he's saying some already sold off to be "brides" of whomever bought them. And it's cause He and his group do not want girls getting "western" education.

Now what I'd like to do to him would be very cruel and unusual punishment.

That staking out in the dessert sounds good for a start.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

The idea that girls should not be educated just galls me. As the mom of a 12-yr old daughter it sickens me. We were fortunate to be born in the US - who's to say what would happen if we had been born there?

The tide needs to turn and I think it's going to take generation upon generation of women to rise up and continue to teach their daughters that they are worthy of receiving an education, no matter what and nobody should tell them otherwise. But it's going to take time in a place where women are not really valued and are so often no more than a piece of property to be used and thrown away.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

As far as the hashtag, here's the explanation on facebook- created by a Nigerian woman talking about the country's collective girls: "Have you heard of Oby Ezekwesili? She was the creator of the tweet #bringbackourgirls - Her advocacy work and leadership is an inspiration, "serving as one of the pioneer Directors of the global anti-corruption body based in Berlin, Germany. She served as Nigerian Federal Minister of Solid Minerals and then as Federal Minister of Education during the second term presidency of Olusegun Obasanjo. Since then, she has been the Vice President of the World Bank's Africa division. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obiageli_Ezekwesili" 


To me, it's simply a rallying cry which breaks down a complex situation into an easily recognizable soundbite.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

AngieM2 said:


> That staking out in the dessert sounds good for a start.


How about a nice ham pie? :thumb: The other white meat.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

There are radical theocratic warlords all over Africa who feel this way. This guy knows what he's doing. Starting a potentially large-scale holy war in the most populous nation in Africa.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd love to see us focus on the homeless children and families of this country as much as we seem to take a politically correct "look at me" stand about issues in other parts of the world that don't effect us directly..


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

and if the girls had been white africans?......or is it not pc to ask that, now?

I don't know anything about what some man said as I haven't read/heard the news lately so no opinion except that is a different culture from what most of us know.

IOW- How would this be addressed by Nigeria, any differently?
And what would be the response of US, any differently?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

What I fail to understand . . . (as well as why others in THIS country)

feel that there is no problem that the Nigerian gooberment has requested

assistance from OUR gooberment and that THIS administration is (or has already

promised that OUR F.B.I., will be helping in the investigation! 

By what right and by whose authority is that even being considered?!!! 

That isn't part of their job description. Wonder how long it will take them to start

"the investigation" . . . $hould be able to get there (to Nigeria) & wrap it all up a lot

faster than the investigation that took place in Benghazi (Libya) where we lost just an

ambassador and 3 other AMERICANS. 


Took almost a month or more just to GET to the embassy compound.


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

tHIS group should have been labeled terrorists sooner. Unfortunetly they were't till John Kerry was in office that they were. They also murdered about 50 boys not too long ago and then another group of people the last few days. Must be time to take them out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Some of you are commenting about why not worry about a. or b. or c.

but, I can worry about a, and b, and c. and still feel sorry for those girls and what is happening to them.

Many people can care about neighbors while still caring about the home neighbors and even family.

It's such a shame a thread of possible compassion cannot be discussed and the ramifications for someone else without the ones making sure they get their pet tear down issue involved.

And yes, we should have to take care of young ones of any age, or color. And we should take care of home folks too. 

I guess I think more of Americans (Stateist as someone once told me) and Canadians (Proviencials maybe?) and whomever else frequents this forum, as they could have hearts and minds to be upset with evil anywhere. 

There is a lot of history that corresponds to this stealing event and selling off of their own kind, or in this case of the same continent and approximate skin color. A lot of history, and it still happens.

Now of the girls, young ladies. If none of them get back, I wonder if a few might find a beneveloent purchaser, slave(?) owner that treats them very well. Almost a saving of that one over another being bought or give to old sick men to play with. From various news sources, that later event seems more likely with that terriorist outlook, and types of people that he may sell them to.

So, I'm going to wish things to be done. IF only a person's particular type of prayers for those girls. And we can do that for those here at home too.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

We have ignored atrocities too many times. Like to be a mouse when st peter asks what part of love thy neighbor we didn't understand. God speed those girls home.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

As I said before, This is their culture. Nigeria is not the US. They don't have the set of values on the sexes/life that most Americans have, so why is there such shock WHEN this is mostly considered normal to them? And to most, if not all of the other countries in Africa. To have such righteous indignation over their action is not understandable to people with this type of mindset/culture. 

No one is gonna change them or their culture and being disturbed because someone doesn't react like you is indefensible. Just because they are black & are young girls does not make this incident any worse or more important than other atrocities that go on elsewhere in the world.

copperkid3- You already know the answers and so do we who can hear the truth. I personally am SICK of hearing black this and black that, racist, etc.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

matthew 25
31 &#8220;When the Son of Man comes in his glory, and all the angels with him, he will sit on his glorious throne. 32 All the nations will be gathered before him, and he will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. 33 He will put the sheep on his right and the goats on his left.
34 &#8220;Then the King will say to those on his right, &#8216;Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. 35 For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, 36 I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me, I was in prison and you came to visit me.&#8217;
37 &#8220;Then the righteous will answer him, &#8216;Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? 38 When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? 39 When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?&#8217;
40 &#8220;The King will reply, &#8216;Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.&#8217;
41 &#8220;Then he will say to those on his left, &#8216;Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. 42 For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, 43 I was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after me.&#8217;
44 &#8220;They also will answer, &#8216;Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you?&#8217;
45 &#8220;He will reply, &#8216;Truly I tell you, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.&#8217;
46 &#8220;Then they will go away to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life.&#8221;

These girls matter, as well as every girl, AND boy that is taken and slaved. or abused. Or loaded up with drugs to behave better. Or labeled deadbeat and doesn't deserve crayons because mom is on welfare. Or on and on.

I think finally, because good is stronger than evil in the end, critical mass is building that people are sick of those that hate and destroy and enslave, whether by the sword or the book. This goes across religion, tribe, or family. Is it really so hard to pray for these girls' freedom and safety, or that the hearts of those who hate will be softened by the compassion of those who choose peace?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> Some of you are commenting about why not worry about a. or b. or c.
> 
> but, I can worry about a, and b, and c. and still feel sorry for those girls and what is happening to them.
> 
> ...


The reason I said what I did Angie is because more and more our government is doing more and more to hurt it's own people, but yet want to try and look good to the rest of the world by acting like it cares about something somewhere else.. 

If we took half as much interest in our own country as we act like we care about how other countries and people treat their people, we'd be a lot better off here than we are, and we wouldn't be taxed to death to pay for all these other "causes"


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Nigeria , should be the richest country in Africia , Crabshack 'Gumbo' Charlie former Rapper turned dictator is very busy stealing billions from the country and stashing it where ever dirtbags like him hide their money ! The Nigerian military should the best trained , best equipped army in Africa..........but , alas they excel at killing their own citizens who can't fight back , but can't seem to confront the Islamic girl stealers camped out in the northern part of the country . , fordy:yuck:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..............Nigeria , should be the richest country in Africia , Crabshack 'Gumbo' Charlie former Rapper turned dictator is very busy stealing billions from the country and stashing it where ever dirtbags like him hide their money ! The Nigerian military should the best trained , best equipped army in Africa..........but , alas they excel at killing their own citizens who can't fight back , but can't seem to confront the Islamic girl stealers camped out in the northern part of the country . , fordy:yuck:


Who is crabshack Charlie? The president of Nigeria is Goodluck Jonathan and he was never a rapper. he has a PhD in Zoology and was an education inspector, lecturer and environmental protection officer before entering politics.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

That anyone could look at these school girls kidnapped and waiting to be sold into slavery with anything other than absolute pity and a deep desire to see the men who did this brought to justice and punished as harshly as possible just blows my mind. That they would deny what little it will cost us to send a few skilled people over to help them find these men just breaks my heart. 

And this thinking that they are just different and they are okay with the way things are there shows no attempt at actually looking into this story at all. The people of Nigeria do not want this. Their people are protesting in the streets over this. Those mothers are weeping in the streets over this. There is a huge worldwide outcry over this. They are no different than us. If you are a mother or a father than you should know that. 

Look at these people and tell me they do not care: 

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/01/w...ay-of-protests-over-mass-abductions.html?_r=0


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

And since when did a country's government become its people. It is the right thing to help if we can.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Regardless of the location and skin color, 300 young girls kidnapped - at once, possibly never to be seen again is a terrible thing, or at least should be considered as such, by caring people.

Instead it's "OH well" and "stuff happens" seem to be the general response.

Maybe we need another thread on a dog that was mistreated, to get the passion, outrage and concern, brewing again.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I sure hope they find those girls and punish those responsible.
then I hope they keep going and find the thousands of girls (and boys) dtolen and sold into slavery and the sex trade.
I would hope that we, as a country, care about all missing children no matter what color.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

How many have even visited any country in Africa. I have several times.Think about what could have been done during the 60 area when they ran out all the people that were trying to help them to become civilized. It is too late to do it now. But of course you can save the hostages then go ahead but what about the next group. This is their culture like it or not you can't equate American life to that part of the world. I have had contact with 10 year old soldiers in that area because all the older ones have been killed off.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Old Vet said:


> How many have even visited any country in Africa. I have several times.Think about what could have been done during the 60 area when they ran out all the people that were trying to help them to become civilized. It is too late to do it now. But of course you can save the hostages then go ahead but what about the next group. This is their culture like it or not you can't equate American life to that part of the world. I have had contact with 10 year old soldiers in that area because all the older ones have been killed off.


 ................Killing Islamists is akin to stabbing ants as they emerge from the hole , there is no end to it . If Obama feels so strongly about the 'Girls' why hasn't he been nuking these guys with missiles fired from those America Drones ? , fordy


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Who is crabshack Charlie? The president of Nigeria is Goodluck Jonathan and he was never a rapper. he has a PhD in Zoology and was an education inspector, lecturer and environmental protection officer before entering politics.


..............He's a thief and low life at best ! What ever he 'Was' before means nothing , now , because his military is responsible for the killing of lots of it's own citizens . He is an Impotent leader , otherwise the military would have confronted the murders who kidnapped those girls . So , you visualize him anyway you please . , fordy


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..............He's a thief and low life at best ! What ever he 'Was' before means nothing , now , because his military is responsible for the killing of lots of it's own citizens . He is an Impotent leader , otherwise the military would have confronted the murders who kidnapped those girls . So , you visualize him anyway you please . , fordy


I don't think I'm "visualizing" him any particular way. It sounds like you have the totally wrong guy or African country since you don't have the correct name. But regardless of the President of Nigeria, the girls are as of deserving of compassion and rescue as any other human being.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I don't think I'm "visualizing" him any particular way. It sounds like you have the totally wrong guy or African country since you don't have the correct name. But regardless of the President of Nigeria, the girls are as of deserving of compassion and rescue as any other human being.


You are making one big mistake you are giving them American way of life. It is sad that many of the countries in Africa do not have any resemblance to the American way of life. You are letting compassion make your choice not the real facts.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Old Vet said:


> You are making one big mistake you are giving them American way of life. It is sad that many of the countries in Africa do not have any resemblance to the American way of life. You are letting compassion make your choice not the real facts.


A human being is a human being. What is it exactly that you are saying? That they are less than us because they are from a different culture? Less deserving of compassion?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know I'm not giving them any particular way of life. 

I know there are mothers dying a little bit inside every minute that they don't know what happened to their girl/s. And those girls with hopes and dreams of bettering themselves are now just going into whatever it takes to survive.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Old Vet said:


> You are making one big mistake you are giving them American way of life. It is sad that many of the countries in Africa do not have any resemblance to the American way of life. You are letting compassion make your choice not the real facts.


I prefer compassion to race based blindness.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> I know I'm not giving them any particular way of life.
> 
> I know there are mothers dying a little bit inside every minute that they don't know what happened to their girl/s. And those girls with hopes and dreams of bettering themselves are now just going into whatever it takes to survive.


I can't imagine their pain. Those poor girls and their families.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I can't imagine their pain. Those poor girls and their families.


I agree. My greatest fear when my children were little was that they would be abducted. It happens everywhere and every parent should be able to empathise with their pain.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> A human being is a human being. What is it exactly that you are saying? That they are less than us because they are from a different culture? Less deserving of compassion?


Not at all. You are equating them with western culture not African culture. Once you understand that everybody does not have the same culture and the rights that the western culture affords them then you might understand the horrible things that they face everyday. I spent a lot of time in Africa during the 60's mostly in the Congo where I met the only collage graduate in that country Yes one that was still alive. I spent some time in countries around the same area and since Islamist took over it has been going down every since. I have keep up with what has been going on by friends from that area until they were killed around 10 years ago when they found a letter from me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Old Vet said:


> Not at all. You are equating them with western culture not African culture. Once you understand that everybody does not have the same culture and the rights that the western culture affords them then you might understand the horrible things that they face everyday. I spent a lot of time in Africa during the 60's mostly in the Congo where I met the only collage graduate in that country Yes one that was still alive. I spent some time in countries around the same area and since Islamist took over it has been going down every since. I have keep up with what has been going on by friends from that area until they were killed around 10 years ago when they found a letter from me.


I thought our rights came from God, not our culture. 
I still don't know what you're saying. Do the mothers in Africa not grieve for their children? Do the children not hope to better their lives? We have far more in common with every culture on this planet than we have differences. People are people are people.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Old Vet said:


> Not at all. You are equating them with western culture not African culture. Once you understand that everybody does not have the same culture and the rights that the western culture affords them then you might understand the horrible things that they face everyday. I spent a lot of time in Africa during the 60's mostly in the Congo where I met the only collage graduate in that country Yes one that was still alive. I spent some time in countries around the same area and since Islamist took over it has been going down every since. I have keep up with what has been going on by friends from that area until they were killed around 10 years ago when they found a letter from me.


Fortunately this is 2014 and the country is Nigeria and things are vastly different. For example there are over 7,000 Nigerian college students attending colleges right here in America this year. My Church has hosted some of them over the years. 2 million of their young people will be attending college either in Nigeria or in other countries in the next year. So not exactly the backwards country you are imagining is it?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> A human being is a human being. What is it exactly that you are saying? That they are less than us because they are from a different culture? Less deserving of compassion?


 ...............YOU can't equate the value of a human life in the USA with a life in Nigeria ! Their tribal cultures , their national Leaders establish the value of a life by how effectively their legal system administers the laws for all citizens in their country ! Just do a google search on the activities of the Nigerian Military and the Police Force and you will soon figure out that they have murdered thousands of basically innocent people whom they suspected may have conspired with the Islamists , and then executed them on the spot . 
...............And , there is NO accountability , no authority that these murdering members of the military or police have to answer too for their ILLegal actions ! The elected leader of Nigeria is as culpable for the actions of the military and police force as If he had pulled the trigger with his own finger . He , simply doesn't care what happens to these girls just like , he doesn't care , about the murdered citizens . He may be forced to pay lip service to their plight , but , that is about as far as he will go . Of course , If Obama wants to waste a couple hundred American soldiers lives by sending them to Nigeria then maybe we'll findout where the girls are being held ! , fordy


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fordy said:


> ...............YOU can't equate the value of a human life in the USA with a life in Nigeria !


Of course I can. Do you have any sources for the rest? Because from what I've read, Nigeria shed the last of brutal military dictatorships about 15 years ago. Where are you getting this info?


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I think what ol vet is saying is that the attempt to assist is blowing in the wind. However.... Not trying because chances are slim is sure failure. And if we would spend a tad more time helping rather than bombing and criticizing we would be much better off. At least as far as st peter is concerned.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm very much an un-fan of the O's. And I don't really know much about the back story. But this to me, seems like the type of cause the "office" of the First Lady ought to be involved in. Last time I checked, tweets were cheap--as opposed to the average first-family vacay.

ETA after reading some of the posts RE: Nigerian culture...

...People are people the world around. If you think otherwise, you are the sad victim of TV brainwashing.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Grief and anxiety for lost/missing loved ones is universal and timeless.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I prefer compassion to race based blindness.


What race based blindness are you talking about? I was friend with many from the Congo and Chad and some from Nigeria. You can blame race based blindness if you want to but it is you that are raciest not me.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Fortunately this is 2014 and the country is Nigeria and things are vastly different. For example there are over 7,000 Nigerian college students attending colleges right here in America this year. My Church has hosted some of them over the years. 2 million of their young people will be attending college either in Nigeria or in other countries in the next year. So not exactly the backwards country you are imagining is it?


I am sure that things have changed even in the Congo but has it changed just because of education maybe so but how many are from remote areas like the ones where the girls were captured in? Most of the college students are from the cities not from remote areas. Most all the cities are much more to have collage students than remote areas ruled by terrorist. If you read my earlier post I said if their is a good chance to recovering them alive we should do anything to help. As far as it being backward the cities are near to the western culture than remote areas. many of the remote areas don't even have clean water how much backward is that. Oh by the way I still have friends in that area and get some mail from them on very limited basis because of the threat of death to them if found out how backward is that?


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> I prefer compassion to race based blindness.


Is their race better than the mexicans that are killed with the weapons our own goverment took across our southern border. Or the libyan or syrians who have been shot with weapons supplied by our goverment, ect.
our goverment encourages these action and the cries foul when it makes them look bad. The American people have caught on. 
I thought we were told the terrorists were gone. Obama did such a good job he was reelected remember.
I hope these girls are returned, but others need the same.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

There is an international group effort happening in this matter. Britain, China, France and Canada are joining forces with USA with assistance in communications, logistics, intelligence planning, troops, equipment, etc. .

The motto _Bring Back Our Girls_ is a Nigerian motto, originated by the Nigerian people. The motto has been taken up by other countries around the world.

The meaning of the word Boko Haram is _'no western education'_. The full name of the militant islamist terrorist group is _Congregation of the People of Tradition for Proselytism and Jihad_. Their leader, Abubakar Shekau, is a monster responsible for the murders of over 10,000 Nigerian Christians and Muslims since 2002 in order to prevent westernization through education.

No child of any culture anywhere deserves to be kidnapped and sold into slavery as punishment for getting an education.

No parents of any culture anywhere deserve to have their children kidnapped and sold into slavery as punishment for sending their children to school to be educated.

No people anywhere, of any race, religion or culture, deserve to be murdered for seeking education to improve themselves and lift themselves up out of dark ages and tyranny.

Anyone who lacks compassion about any of that and just sees this whole situation as another excuse for snivelling about governments and politicians and crying _"what about us, what's in it for us"_ ..... all I can say about that is they are sorry excuses for humans and God won't have mercy on their souls when they stand before judgement.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Old Vet said:


> Not at all. You are equating them with western culture not African culture. Once you understand that everybody does not have the same culture and the rights that the western culture affords them then you might understand the horrible things that they face everyday. I spent a lot of time in Africa during the 60's mostly in the Congo where I met the only collage graduate in that country Yes one that was still alive. I spent some time in countries around the same area and since Islamist took over it has been going down every since. I have keep up with what has been going on by friends from that area until they were killed around 10 years ago when they found a letter from me.


You are living 50 years in the past. Africa is a huge continent. It has 55 countries. Some of those countries are westernized and have been westernized for a long time. Some of those countries are not yet westernized and their people are trying to become westernized and properly educated. Nobody should call them backward and try to hold them back from becoming properly educated. The past as you know it is over and done with, it's time to live in the present and pray for a better, more hopeful future for those people.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Paumon said:


> You are living 50 years in the past. Africa is a huge continent. It has 55 countries. Some of those countries are westernized and have been westernized for a long time. Some of those countries are not yet westernized and their people are trying to become westernized and properly educated. Nobody should call them backward and try to hold them back from becoming properly educated. The past as you know it is over and done with, it's time to live in the present and pray for a better, more hopeful future for those people.


 ............You must be completely blind to the realities in Tribal Africa ! The attitudes relative to the treatment of females by the various tribes is somewhere back in the 1800's ! This kind of nonsense has been happening for thousands of years ! Look at Afghanistan , same thing , different language , but same attitude towards women as pleasure machines and baby factories ! , fordy


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

snowcap said:


> tHIS group should have been labeled terrorists sooner. Unfortunetly they were't till John Kerry was in office that they were. They also murdered about 50 boys not too long ago and then another group of people the last few days. Must be time to take them out.


Fat Rear Hill declined to label this group as Terrorists when she was Sec. We've lost several years of going after them/keeping up w/them b/c of her. Another of her 'accomplishments'.
See if y'all can name any more...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How does labeling them as terrorists or not impact this event in their country against their population?

Would it have happened if they were labeled? We have labels for lots of terrorists, and hasn't kept them from being terrorizing to their own people.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> Sorry Angie - I just hate to see her turn everything political.



How can publicizing a terrible act against humanity be political?


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Old Vet said:


> Not at all. You are equating them with western culture not African culture. Once you understand that everybody does not have the same culture and the rights that the western culture affords them then you might understand the horrible things that they face everyday. I spent a lot of time in Africa during the 60's mostly in the Congo where I met the only collage graduate in that country Yes one that was still alive. I spent some time in countries around the same area and since Islamist took over it has been going down every since. I have keep up with what has been going on by friends from that area until they were killed around 10 years ago when they found a letter from me.


So you are saying that this culture hasn't changes/revoilved since the 60's? Or shouldn't have? And that selling these girls into slavery is just part of their culture and therefor should be ok?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's the latest news as of 8am CST: http://news.yahoo.com/uk-team-arrives-help-nigeria-girls-seized-islamist-123239379.html


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm confused by those saying we should not care because their don't have our culture and values, these girls were kidnapped because they and their parents believed in western values and sent their girls off to school to be educated. These girls weren't being married off at 12 to an old man. The families were trying to improve lives of their daughters and their villages. I suppose some just feel the need to be negative about everything and everyone.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

And just because we have ignored atrocities in the past doesn't mean we can't help now.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Old Vet said:


> I am sure that things have changed even in the Congo but has it changed just because of education maybe so but how many are from remote areas like the ones where the girls were captured in? Most of the college students are from the cities not from remote areas. Most all the cities are much more to have collage students than remote areas ruled by terrorist. If you read my earlier post I said if their is a good chance to recovering them alive we should do anything to help. As far as it being backward the cities are near to the western culture than remote areas. many of the remote areas don't even have clean water how much backward is that. Oh by the way I still have friends in that area and get some mail from them on very limited basis because of the threat of death to them if found out how backward is that?


You get letters from people in the Congo which is still the worst place in Africa for wars and strife. Nigeria is not the same country. Just like Canada, the US and Mexico are not all the same the countries in Africa vary widely. The fact that you continue to paint them with the same brush in spite of the facts shows a blindness of some sort.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> You get letters from people in the Congo which is still the worst place in Africa for wars and strife. Nigeria is not the same country. Just like Canada, the US and Mexico are not all the same the countries in Africa vary widely. The fact that you continue to paint them with the same brush in spite of the facts shows a blindness of some sort.


 .................Nigeria as well as other African countries may have improved in their large metropolitian cities , but not SO out in the Bush ! IF , the Whole country had improved as you Postulate it has , then the killing and abductions would have NEVER happened ! So , you and others are rationalizing the situation when events on the ground prove your assertions completely , Wrong . , fordy


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

fordy said:


> .................Nigeria as well as other African countries may have improved in their large metropolitian cities , but not SO out in the Bush ! IF , the Whole country had improved as you Postulate it has , then the killing and abductions would have NEVER happened ! So , you and others are rationalizing the situation when events on the ground prove your assertions completely , Wrong . , fordy


How many times have you been to Africa Fordy? You seem to consider yourself an expert on Africa and on blacks both there and in America. So maybe you could fill us in on why you are so interested in them and how you came by this store of knowledge you claim to have. Do you routinely visit Africa? Do you have friends or family there? Are you a Professor of African studies? I am genuinely curious about your obsession.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I would be careful of claims of American cultural superiority when we have mentally ill people with access to firearms gunning down children in school, movie theaters, etc.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

fordy said:


> ............You must be completely blind to the realities in Tribal Africa ! The attitudes relative to the treatment of females by the various tribes is somewhere back in the 1800's ! This kind of nonsense has been happening for thousands of years ! Look at Afghanistan , same thing , different language , but same attitude towards women as pleasure machines and baby factories ! , fordy


So What?! What is your point in belabouring that? You are not telling us anything we don't already know so what is your point? 

Are you a woman hater? Do you think that because tribal women there have been mistreated forever in the past well that's just the way it's always been so they must continue to be mistreated forever now and in the future? 

Are you saying that because they were not educated in the past they don't deserve to be educated now?

Do you think all the tribal people should stay ignorant and uneducated and that it's okay for the tribes to be brutalized and murdered if they try to improve themselves because they're just tribal people? Because it's sounding like that's what you're trying to say.

If not, then what is your point?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I would be careful of claims of American cultural superiority when we have mentally ill people with access to firearms gunning down children in school, movie theaters, etc.


..... and a good number of people who apparently are ignorant and uneducated by choice ..... but at least _they_ don't get murdered or sold into slavery for being ignorant.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Paumon said:


> So What?! What is your point in belabouring that? You are not telling us anything we don't already know so what is your point?
> 
> Are you a woman hater? Do you think that because tribal women there have been mistreated forever in the past well that's just the way it's always been so they must continue to be mistreated forever now and in the future?
> 
> ...


 .............I think it is very sad when you attribute personality traits to me that I have never possessed ! I , don't "hate" anyone , especially women , but When I make observations that don't fit your preordained conceptual framework for the factually reported events as they are reported on major news media outlets you and your buddies make all kinds of assertions about me , personally . You , are responding with anger and emotion , while I'm simply drawing conclusions about the events as they occur . 
............If , I(as a private citizen) had the resources , I would gladly fund a small army and liberate those 'girls' in the most expeditious manner possible ! Then , I'd be about the business of killing as many of those Islamic murders as possible . 
............Were I President , I would NOT use American military forces to attack Boco Haram , because WE , are not the world's policemen , that JOB belongs to the President of Nigeria . They are citizens of Nigeria and his responsibility , period !


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

fordy said:


> .............I think it is very sad when you attribute personality traits to me that I have never possessed ! I , don't "hate" anyone , especially women , but When I make observations that don't fit your preordained conceptual framework for the factually reported events as they are reported on major news media outlets you and your buddies make all kinds of assertions about me , personally . You , are responding with anger and emotion , while I'm simply drawing conclusions about the events as they occur .
> ............*If , I(as a private citizen) had the resources , I would gladly fund a small army* and liberate those 'girls' in the most expeditious manner possible ! Then , I'd be about the business of killing as many of those Islamic murders as possible .
> ............*Were I President , I would NOT use American military forces to attack Boco Haram , because WE , are not the world's policemen* , that JOB belongs to the President of Nigeria . They are citizens of Nigeria and his responsibility , period !


That's a contradiction. If you had the private resources you'd be a policeman, but it's not okay for governments who do have the resources to be policemen. ??? :huh:

Whatever.......


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

If some one had done something sooner when other kidnappings had happened these may have been stopped. But fordys right It's not our job. couple weeks from now some one will be complaining thatwe have our nose in other countries business. In fact this country declined to help those in syria.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

do you think any of the girls might have some inner resources to survive and maybe help with their own rescue?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't believe all the political overtones and side issues being drug into this! It's such a big deal because it was 300 girls, not 3 girls. A whole generation for that area. 

The people who took those school girls are kidnappers, plain and simple. If the Nigerian government can't put up enough resources to find them, return them to their homes, and bring the kidnappers to justice, then they should ask for help from the international community. And the US and any other member countries able to offer help should respond.

Race doesn't matter, culture doesn't matter. They were stolen away from their families and are in danger. It's only human to try to help them.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> do you think any of the girls might have some inner resources to survive and maybe help with their own rescue?


I saw on the news where some did escape during the attack. Since there are so many girls, they are probably not all being held together so it would be harder to use their sheer numbers to their advantage.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I won't comment much on this, as I find the whole thing disgusting. If I had never met a Nigerian face to face, worked with him and got an inside look at the culture of the country, I would probably be agreeing with the sympathizers here.
The latest news is something I told my wife would come out a few days ago, mainly that the Nigerian gov't was complicit.
It is one of the most corrupt countries of the world and it at least seems morally bankrupt.
That doesn't mean those girls in any way deserve what happened, it means that I'm not at all surprised at what happened or what people will eventually find out about who knew it was coming and when.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-27344863

I asked this guy a year ago about the muslims invading his country and causing havoc and he denied knowing anything, even though it was world wide news.
You know those scammer emails that everyone gets from Nigeria? The ones claiming you're a millionaire, just send some legal fees?
His own sister tried the same scam on him over his mother's estate.
He incredulously asked me if I thought it was legit!
:umno:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

snowcap said:


> If some one had done something sooner when other kidnappings had happened these may have been stopped. But fordys right It's not our job. couple weeks from now some one will be complaining thatwe have our nose in other countries business. In fact this country declined to help those in syria.


This can not be compared to Syria on any level. In this case we were asked by the President and the people of Nigeria to help and we said yes. Syria is the polar opposite situation. 

It's not my job is not what I want to tell God when I get to the Pearly gates and he asks me why I didn't help when asked.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Another example of people doing something to make themselves feel good that has absolutely zero effect on anything in real life.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> do you think any of the girls might have some inner resources to survive and maybe help with their own rescue?


I really hope so. Maybe if not now at the beginning later. And hopefully if we can't get them rescued then some will be sold to decent people who will bring them back. I know there used to be groups who bought girls like this so they could give them their freedom. One story I read said they would be sold for $12 each. Just made me sad that for $2,400 we could just buy them all and send them home.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> I really hope so. Maybe if not now at the beginning later. And hopefully if we can't get them rescued then some will be sold to decent people who will bring them back. I know there used to be groups who bought girls like this so they could give them their freedom. One story I read said they would be sold for $12 each. Just made me sad that for $2,400 we could just buy them all and send them home.


I had a stray thought when I read your post. 

It was, $12 is cheaper and less paperwork than adoption. 

Isn't that crazy for me to have that thought?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Another example of people doing something to make themselves feel good that has absolutely zero effect on anything in real life.



Could you explain that?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Could you explain that?


Michelle Obama holding up a sign that said 'Bring Home our Girls' 
what good did it do?
and what good does tweeting or facebooking "bring home our girls" How does it affect the girls or the terrorist group holding them?
How does doing that bring even one girl home?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Paumon said:


> There is an international group effort happening in this matter. Britain, China, France and Canada are joining forces with USA with assistance in communications, logistics, intelligence planning, troops, equipment, etc. .
> 
> The motto _Bring Back Our Girls_ is a Nigerian motto, originated by the Nigerian people. The motto has been taken up by other countries around the world.
> 
> ...





Paumon said:


> You are living 50 years in the past. Africa is a huge continent. It has 55 countries. Some of those countries are westernized and have been westernized for a long time. Some of those countries are not yet westernized and their people are trying to become westernized and properly educated. Nobody should call them backward and try to hold them back from becoming properly educated. The past as you know it is over and done with, it's time to live in the present and pray for a better, more hopeful future for those people.





Patchouli said:


> You get letters from people in the Congo which is still the worst place in Africa for wars and strife. Nigeria is not the same country. Just like Canada, the US and Mexico are not all the same the countries in Africa vary widely. The fact that you continue to paint them with the same brush in spite of the facts shows a blindness of some sort.





Patchouli said:


> How many times have you been to Africa Fordy? You seem to consider yourself an expert on Africa and on blacks both there and in America. So maybe you could fill us in on why you are so interested in them and how you came by this store of knowledge you claim to have. Do you routinely visit Africa? Do you have friends or family there? Are you a Professor of African studies? I am genuinely curious about your obsession.





Paumon said:


> So What?! What is your point in belabouring that? You are not telling us anything we don't already know so what is your point?
> 
> Are you a woman hater? Do you think that because tribal women there have been mistreated forever in the past well that's just the way it's always been so they must continue to be mistreated forever now and in the future?
> 
> ...


OK _am wrong. I also gets from Nigeria, Chad, and sometime Congo_. I never had one from any city in either country. Mine come from around Lake Chad and places like that. OK you are calling the people lairs by saying that things have not changed much since I left their. OK what is your sources to prove otherwise? I will be waiting for you answer but I doubt it will be happening unless you can sight a article in some travel rag.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

mnn2501 said:


> Michelle Obama holding up a sign that said 'Bring Home our Girls'
> what good did it do?
> and what good does tweeting or facebooking "bring home our girls" How does it affect the girls or the terrorist group holding them?
> How does doing that bring even one girl home?



Well apparently they are VERY effective.

300 girls in a country that does not have usual main stream news are kidnapped, etc.
no one outside the immediate area really knows about it.

Then one person posts on facebook or the like, and someone else sees it. 
But still there is little 'news' of it.

BUT, then a celebrity sees it and tweets or facebooks, and now many many more people know, the world woke up to it. 

Now, how many people know, hundreds of thousands. In how many countries? Most of the world?

Now each celebrity has a following of some size, and now the following knows and many of them will find it important for no other reason than the celebrity found it important, and then some people will see it and encourage others to try to figure out how to help.

And the First lady of the USofA holds up a sign. Now that is rather a big deal to millions of people, and those that don't do Facebook or watch the news much - see this Mrs. O holding up that sign and they ask about it.

Of course, somewhere along the way, many people decide to discuss it on Forums. Imagine that! And they end up arguing about why should it matter in USA or other countries and not just in the country it happened in.

So back to the what good would it do?

Seems to spread awareness so those that can and will can help. To make sure many people face themselves as to what this means, and where they think on it. 

And does it bring even one girl home? That remains to be seen, but the chances are better now than they were before this chain of events happened.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

fordy said:


> .............I think it is very sad when you attribute personality traits to me that I have never possessed ! I , don't "hate" anyone , especially women , but When I make observations that don't fit your preordained conceptual framework for the factually reported events as they are reported on major news media outlets you and your buddies make all kinds of assertions about me , personally . You , are responding with anger and emotion , while I'm simply drawing conclusions about the events as they occur .
> ............If , I(as a private citizen) had the resources , I would gladly fund a small army and liberate those 'girls' in the most expeditious manner possible ! Then , I'd be about the business of killing as many of those Islamic murders as possible .
> ............Were I President , I would NOT use American military forces to attack Boco Haram , because WE , are not the world's policemen , that JOB belongs to the President of Nigeria . They are citizens of Nigeria and his responsibility , period !



hey fordy - I don't think you'd come close to trying to say I have the same outlook as some of the others politically, and I even think you're trying to say the country is backwards and so that's their way and we should not even worry about it.

And I agree, in many cases we need to stop being the world's policemen/women, but helping find abducted children does resonate in many people's view of the world. And this does bear watching to see how involved we as a country become. But there has to be a balance.

I haven't seen the ones concerned here, me included, running around advocating getting militarily involved, but help of a certain practical level seems to be acceptable to us.

So, I don't think you're coming across with your message as well as you think you are. Maybe, it's a communication glitch between all of us.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

News reported; there are 200,000 people selling their children, each year, in this country. The whole thing is disgusting.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that's horrible Sandra, but other than a red herring, what does that have to bear on this? 

And while it may happen, and is horrible, it is not them being snatched from school and sold as slaves.

Different types of bad things happen in different areas.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> hey fordy - I don't think you'd come close to trying to say I have the same outlook as some of the others politically, and I even think you're trying to say the country is backwards and so that's their way and we should not even worry about it.
> 
> And I agree, in many cases we need to stop being the world's policemen/women, but helping find abducted children does resonate in many people's view of the world. And this does bear watching to see how involved we as a country become. But there has to be a balance.
> 
> ...


 ..............I have as much empathy for the kidnapped girls as anyone on here ! The posters advocating any US involvement in recovering these girls , ultimately involves the use of members of our military regardless of their role as advisors accompanying the Nigerian military as it directly engages the forces of Boko Haram . This puts the advisors in Harms Way because they will be advising the attack as it takes place in real time . The CIA will be directly involved in all phases of this operation especially IF they decide to Nuke some or all of the members of Haram . There will be CIA forward observers , on the ground advising the Drone Pilot's so that any missiles fired will not cause harm to the girls while the battle rages . I do hope they are successful in their effort to recover the girls from their captors .
.................As far as 'My' message and it's effectiveness , the ladies on here who disagree with my posts arrived at this thread with VERY Predisposed opinions on the issues involved and will , Never , agree with anything thing I have to say on the matter ! They seem to be overly sensitive to any poster who tells them they are Wrong , that doesn't bother me in the least because I believe what I said is the basic truth relative to the Nigerian military and it's activities . 
..................Amnesity Int'l now says that the Nigerian military outpost closest to the girl's school was notified several hours ahead of the actual attack but did absolutely , Nothing to prevent the attack and Abduction of the girls . Again , just one more established fact that proves the President of Nigeria and his Chicken hearted military only care about their own Butts . 
..................Additionally , this is the SAME military that the US advisors are going to be working with , IF and WHEN they actually confront the Boko Haram killers . It remains to be seen , IF the Obama adm. will report , the results of the battle , back to the American People without omitting any facts that cast aspersions upon Obama's decision to send US forces into harms way ! WE have Benghazi as a predictor as to how , forthcoming , Obama will be be with the Whole story . , fordy


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> How does labeling them as terrorists or not impact this event in their country against their population?
> 
> Would it have happened if they were labeled? We have labels for lots of terrorists, and hasn't kept them from being terrorizing to their own people.


Prolly no help but supposedly this admin is 'trackng' the moves of terrorists. 
Might be their terrific 'tracking' that caused Benghazi tho, so there's not much hope that it could have helped.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> How many times have you been to Africa Fordy? You seem to consider yourself an expert on Africa and on blacks both there and in America. So maybe you could fill us in on why you are so interested in them and how you came by this store of knowledge you claim to have. Do you routinely visit Africa? Do you have friends or family there? Are you a Professor of African studies? I am genuinely curious about your obsession.


Just wondering how many times you've been there, Patchouli?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Michelle Obama holding up a sign that said 'Bring Home our Girls'
> what good did it do?
> and what good does tweeting or facebooking "bring home our girls" How does it affect the girls or the terrorist group holding them?
> How does doing that bring even one girl home?


It DOES raise awareness...some in this country (and others) only know what's tweeted.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Sandra Spiess said:


> News reported; there are 200,000 people selling their children, each year, in this country. The whole thing is disgusting.





AngieM2 said:


> that's horrible Sandra, but other than a red herring, what does that have to bear on this?
> 
> And while it may happen, and is horrible, it is not them being snatched from school and sold as slaves.
> 
> Different types of bad things happen in different areas.



It isn't a red herring if you go back and read my post (#69).
I only posted one link, but as the days go on, more and more info comes out.
Today, another father said the terrorists camped out less than 30 kilometers away for up to 11 days afterward, but that "nothing was done".
http://news.msn.com/world/nigeria-refused-help-to-search-for-kidnapped-girls
Uh huh.
Nothing is right, including the man talking.
I'm sorry that most of you will be sorely disappointed in your attempts to do something or at least feel bad, for this situation.
Eventually you will find out what a few of us already know about Nigeria and its people.
Does the name Diogenes mean anything to you?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> It DOES raise awareness...some in this country (and others) only know what's tweeted.


So what? It still does not bring one girl home.
And main stream media was talking about it for days before the tweets started.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> Michelle Obama holding up a sign that said 'Bring Home our Girls'
> what good did it do?
> and what good does tweeting or facebooking "bring home our girls" How does it affect the girls or the terrorist group holding them?
> How does doing that bring even one girl home?


One thing the Obama's can absolutely do, is attract attention to something

It made people stop ignoring, that it was even happening.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Before all the tweeting stuff, I listened to a NPR talking head interviewing a woman reporter from Nigeria. The NPR guy kept going on and on asking her again and again if she didn't feel the world press let Nigeria down by giving much more space to the S Korean ferry disaster than to the kidnapping of their 200 hundred girls. The reporter kept repeating"no- it's a problem for the Nigerian government to resolve and they should be made to be responsible." 
And that is the truth. If my house is falling down, then someone showing up to do some repairs for me is pleasant but leaves me with the same problem, which is with myself, that got me there in the first place.
But so much of the press is on a guilt trip and more interested in spreading the whine than in the less glamorous but much harder long term effort of improvement. We keep offering the easy stuff but balking at the hard.
I wonder if a rescue of those girls is possible, which would be wonderful- they are totally innocent. But a less self important foreign policy would be best. And less self involved reporting would be refreshing. It is not all about what magic world we prefer.


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

What gets me is virtually all the Nigerian people I've seen keep saying "there's nothing I can do". Why not? It's your kid. You at least knew which way they left the school. You couldn't follow? You couldn't organize other parents to go get them back? The Nigerian government couldn't raise the $2400 to buy them back? I doubt the kidnappers care where the money comes from, as long as it's cash. We have no business with people who will not help themselves.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

The last letter that I got talked about a well to be dug if the terrorist would let them do it. How can clean water be an issue? Oh by the way it was written in August of last year.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> One thing the Obama's can absolutely do, is attract attention to something
> 
> It made people stop ignoring, that it was even happening.


But again, how does a few thousand people tweeting with a couple photo ops of Michelle O bring one single girl home?

I still maintain it makes people feel good but other than that does nothing.

Heck there have been articles saying the girls are being sold for the equivalent of $12.00 each. Heck I'd pay for 10 of them myself if the means could be found to pay off the kidnappers and safely return the girls home - that would be doing something; putting your money where your tweet is.
I bet we could raise enough money right here on this board in a day or two to send them all home, but instead we had photo ops and tweets and then at the cost of a few million dollars and possibly a few American soldiers lives we'll send in the army to try to locate them. 300 * $12 = $3600.00


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

The militants didn't kidnap those girls so they could get money for them. The money is meaningless to them - the only thing that's important is the message of punishment and the $12 per head is designed as an insult to the girls parents.

They're not going to ransom or sell the girls back to anyone or any government that is concerned about the girls welfare and would return the girls to their homes. What would be the point of that? It would defeat their whole purpose. 

They are committed to only giving the girls over to other known radical muslim cohorts and followers who will confine the girls as sex slaves/baby makers and force them to convert. They need those girls to produce more baby militants for them.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> But again, how does a few thousand people tweeting with a couple photo ops of Michelle O bring one single girl home?
> 
> I still maintain it makes people feel good but other than that does nothing.
> 
> ...


You are right, that other than bringing attention to the problem, there is not really a lot we can do.

Michele has gained world-wide attention to the problem, which might help somehow, put pressure one the Nigerian government to do some something, but for the most part, Nigerian Officials and the savage kidnappers, obviously don't care what anyone else thinks.

It's a tough and terrible situation for children, for sure.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

plowjockey said:


> You are right, that other than bringing attention to the problem, there is not really a lot we can do.
> 
> *Michele has gained world-wide attention to the problem*, which might help somehow, put pressure one the Nigerian government to do some something, but for the most part, Nigerian Officials and the savage kidnappers, obviously don't care what anyone else thinks.
> 
> It's a tough and terrible situation for children, for sure.


No, she has not. Maybe America-wide attention, but not world-wide attention as Michelle and American media was late to the game, so-to-speak. This kidnapping story was already all over the international news and had global attention with other nations offering support to Nigeria many days long before Michelle Obama brought it to American's attention. I think the American government has offered support because other countries governments had already offered support several days ago.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Paumon said:


> The militants didn't kidnap those girls so they could get money for them. The money is meaningless to them - the only thing that's important is the message of punishment and the $12 per head is designed as an insult to the girls parents.
> 
> They're not going to ransom or sell the girls back to anyone or any government that is concerned about the girls welfare and would return the girls to their homes. What would be the point of that? It would defeat their whole purpose.
> 
> They are committed to only giving the girls over to other known radical muslim cohorts and followers who will confine the girls as sex slaves/baby makers and force them to convert. They need those girls to produce more baby militants for them.


I'm afraid you are right. I'm afraid they are all gone by now...raped or murdered if not both.

Here's a snippet on it-

http://joemiller.us/2014/05/america...il&utm_term=0_065b6c381c-1779b9b3c4-230980529


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I'm afraid you are right. I'm afraid they are all gone by now...raped or murdered if not both.


Someone who has been raped is not "gone," though ... 

I'm sorry but your post makes it sound as if they've been raped, ehh, they've been ruined, and they're not worth rescuing anymore.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Old Vet said:


> OK _am wrong. I also gets from Nigeria, Chad, and sometime Congo_. I never had one from any city in either country. Mine come from around Lake Chad and places like that. OK you are calling the people lairs by saying that things have not changed much since I left their. OK what is your sources to prove otherwise? I will be waiting for you answer but I doubt it will be happening unless you can sight a article in some travel rag.


Like I said my church hosts students from Nigeria and Rwanda. I know quite a few people personally from both countries and have talked to them and listened to talks they have done at my church. No I can't give you a website to look at although a little googling will show you that education is on a huge rise and so is westernization in both of those countries. It is quite obvious that the people want change even if it is an uphill struggle right now.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Just wondering how many times you've been there, Patchouli?


Well I am not obsessed with it like some here. But as I have stated my church has close ties with Africa, we have sister churches there, we host students from there, my Archbishop is from there and so I am very immersed in it. I do hope to go over at some point but for now I just learn from others from here who have visited and from those from there who come here.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

200+ girls? Where were their fathers? Jklady


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Junkman said:


> 200+ girls? Where were their fathers? Jklady


The fathers were probably in their own home towns. The school was a girls boarding school that had students from many villages and towns many miles away.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Like I said my church hosts students from Nigeria and Rwanda. I know quite a few people personally from both countries and have talked to them and listened to talks they have done at my church. No I can't give you a website to look at although a little googling will show you that education is on a huge rise and so is westernization in both of those countries. It is quite obvious that the people want change even if it is an uphill struggle right now.


If they are westernized all they need to do is call 911. If not completely westernize all they need to do is contact the law and everything will be taken care of. Contacting the law in the remote areas is not the wise thing to do. They will listen then dismissed it with the next breath. How could the US interfere with that type of thing? How would you feel if say Spain were to take over a kidnap in the US or Canada?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Old Vet said:


> If they are westernized all they need to do is call 911. If not completely westernize all they need to do is contact the law and everything will be taken care of. Contacting the law in the remote areas is not the wise thing to do. They will listen then dismissed it with the next breath. How could the US interfere with that type of thing? How would you feel if say Spain were to take over a kidnap in the US or Canada?


So since we here in the US are "westernized" we shouldn't need firearms since we can just call 911? Because we can just contact the law and everything will be taken care of?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder if people realize how lucky they are to live in the U.S.
I'm pretty sure Old Vet was being a little facetious about calling 911, although he did say that wouldn't work so well in a remote area, such as the one described here.
Nigeria isn't real big on private gun ownership.
http://www.gunpolicy.org/firearms/region/nigeria
I can't imagine a similar incident taking place in the U.S., rural or big city.
I can see the perpetrators being tracked down in hours or days whether it was by the cops or a band of fathers.
I would hope the bandits would like the cops to find them first.......


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sure would be nice if Mrs. O was holding a sign about bringing home our Marine being held in Mexico.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> So since we here in the US are "westernized" we shouldn't need firearms since we can just call 911? Because we can just contact the law and everything will be taken care of?


That is what the gun grabber are talking about. 911 has a place not for self protection but to get the policeman to wright a report and maybe act on it.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> Someone who has been raped is not "gone," though ...
> 
> I'm sorry but your post makes it sound as if they've been raped, ehh, they've been ruined, and they're not worth rescuing anymore.


No, I for sure didn't mean that. Was trying to be concise. I'm afraid they were raped 1st then murdered. Or raped then sold & do these people take back raped women? Some cultures are awful about that...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thank you for clearing that up. I didn't really think you meant that -- I wouldn't expect it of you! -- but it sounded weird.

And yes, some cultures devalue a woman who has been raped. Actually, I think that was the norm here, up until just a few generations ago. Edgar Lee Masters' "Spoon River Anthology," penned in 1915, devilishly delineates life in turn-of-the-last century America in segments purportedly spoken by denizens from beyond the grave. A heartbreaking one is attributed to "Nellie Clark," who says,



> I Was only eight years old;
> And before I grew up and knew what it meant
> I had no words for it, except That I was frightened and told my
> Mother; And that my Father got a pistol
> ...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

willow_girl said:


> Thank you for clearing that up. I didn't really think you meant that -- I wouldn't expect it of you! -- but it sounded weird.
> 
> And yes, some cultures devalue a woman who has been raped. Actually, I think that was the norm here, up until just a few generations ago. Edgar Lee Masters' "Spoon River Anthology," penned in 1915, devilishly delineates life in turn-of-the-last century America in segments purportedly spoken by denizens from beyond the grave. A heartbreaking one is attributed to "Nellie Clark," who says,



Ahh, the good old days.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes, and if y'all would bother to read or research anything about Nigeria, or even better, talk to some Nigerian men one on one, you would find out a whole lot more about how and why this all went down and how close these sentiments are to the real truth over there.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, this thread did exactly what I wanted it to - simply bring awareness. 

Thanks everybody for your input...


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Jax-mom said:


> Well, this thread did exactly what I wanted it to - simply bring awareness.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your input...


Yes now we can forget it and move on because we have done everything but help the girls.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Old Vet, I get what you're saying but I find your post dismissive. That's not what my quoted post meant. Yes, once the media finds another cause..this will be pushed aside. It seems they think we can only feel bad about one crisis at a time. 

However, I've done my part, as insignificant as it may seem. Don't assume that everyone who's participated or at least read this thread, hasn't tried to help as well. http://abcnews.go.com/US/people-world-kidnapped-nigerian-girls/story?id=23623297


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I would only respond , I do hope that , everyone who participated on this thread completely understands that the leader of Nigeria , his military and the police force are really NO better than the Boko Haram abductors when it comes to placing absolutely NO value on human life , other than their 'OWN' ! , fordy


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Jax-mom said:


> Old Vet, I get what you're saying but I find your post dismissive. That's not what my quoted post meant. Yes, once the media finds another cause..this will be pushed aside. It seems they think we can only feel bad about one crisis at a time.
> 
> However, I've done my part, as insignificant as it may seem. Don't assume that everyone who's participated or at least read this thread, hasn't tried to help as well. http://abcnews.go.com/US/people-world-kidnapped-nigerian-girls/story?id=23623297


So you remember what happened to get us in Somalia? There was a picture of a child starving on the front page of the Washington Post so we sent an invading army in to correct this during GHW Bush. It worked for a while then during Bill Clinton administration was when the Black hawk down happened. Now the terriost say that if they release there prisoners they will release the girls. What a deal. Every time one of their friends are arrested grab another group of girls and trade them back.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yep, I remember well. I was an Army wife for many years and though I wasn't allowed full disclosure, I heard enough.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

*"Compared to a teenager who knows that her desire for an education could get her dragged into a snake-infested jungle to be sold as a bride to some demented stick-chewing cartoon villain, but still gets up and goes to class every day fully aware of that danger &#8212; compared to their courage, I'd say Boko Haram is a bunch of little girls. But you know what? You don't deserve that compliment."

I think Jon Stewart pretty much covered it with that. You can whine about their culture (which you really know nothing about unless you live there every day) but the truth is change is coming and it will come through girls like these and their families and those of us supporting them all over the world. 
*


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Patchouli said:


> Like I said my church hosts students from Nigeria and Rwanda. I know quite a few people personally from both countries and have talked to them and listened to talks they have done at my church. *No I can't give you a website to look at although a little googling will show you that education is on a huge rise and so is westernization in both of those countries.* It is quite obvious that the people want change even if it is an uphill struggle right now.


This is a link to the school that my friend from Nigeria attended. 

http://www.fggcsagamung.com/About_us.html

As I posted on another thread, education is quite difficult and expensive to attain there. She went to boarding school because there were no schools near her home. Families sacrifice a lot to be able to afford an education for their children. 

When I first met her, she had a slight French accent and was reading a romance novel. I struck up a conversation with her because the book looked like something that I wanted to read. I liked her so much that I invited her to apply at the company where I worked...Her intelligence was being under-utilized at a chain drugstore. She had only lived in the US for about a year at that time. She and her brothers are completely westernized. If the missing girls are anything like her, then they were not raised in a manner that would suggest that this was "normal". Even if they had been, I'd still want to #BringBackOurGirls


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I just want to respectfully say, that African women are incredibly strong and intelligent and big hearted...yes, much of what this world needs in change will come from them. They speak to men differently than women. There is a whole nother side that bubbles along under all that downbeating and apparent man serving. I have no links of "proof" , just anecdotal conversation between women which were related to me, and conversations I have had with immigrants, and scattered writings--old African memoirs, obscure essays.

Kind of what I'm trying to say is that there are many things they will not say, or reveal to men. 

Remember the yin yang, or how God pits lukewarm out of his mouth--along with great suffering comes the capacity to experience huge joy. In great weakness is the boens of great strength. Can't have one without the other. A broken heart can be stretched to hold amazing things. We look at these cultures from our own lukewarm pain avoiding comfort prep for retirement etc culture and think we have the better deal. We can learn so much from them! SO we must pray for them, and send our hearts so they know we support them and hope for not just justice but peace. That human's hearts dont' have to turn black in hate from lack of love.


----------

